# Brandon's not feeling well!!



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh no. Poor Brandon and poor you. I hope he feels better soon. It's so hard to see our babies sick or uncomfortable. I always wish that it happened to me instead. Sending you and Brandon kisses and hugs from Gucci and Miu Miu. Please keep us updated


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear Brandon is not feeling well, I hope everything goes back to normal really soon!! Please keep us posted ! 

Is be concerned about him being lethargic. My 2 never change "behavior" it's a huge red flag for me if they don't want to play, or drink... Etc... 

Please call the vet and if you feel your heart tell you to go to the emergency vet, do so... Trust your instincts. You can also call any 24/7 vet for a quick question. They usually answer no problem.

Big hugs !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When you say you gave him flea meds, do you mean you applied the flea prevention medicine to the back of his neck? If so, maybe you can wash it off? I don't know if that will work but it might be worth a try.

I had one dog react badly to the flea application. She salivated and look uncomfortable and sick for a day. I decided not to use the medicine of her again.

I hope Brandon feels better soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH NO ! I hate hearing Brandon is not well! I too wonder if it was his flea meds? But he is eating and pooping normally? Keeping him hydrated is important of course! 
Have you used these same flea meds before? If not, I would suspect that could be the cause and give him a really good scrub down!!! If he isn't better by tomorrow, a trip to the Vet for sure!!! Sending ya a big cyber hug! Take care and keep us posted!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would simmer up some skinless chicken without salt and try him with that, to help keep him hydrated - adding water to his meals, as you are doing, is also good. Hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear Brandon isn't feeling well. I remember when Beau once had his shots and the heartworm cubes to swallow he would act like you say Brandon is acting now. Beau got over it but we never did shots and heartworm stuff together after that. Maybe it just too much chemistry at once for some dogs. Hope Brandon perks up soon. Keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We both just woke up. Tried calling vet not opened yet. They should be open any sec tho, and will call back. Just took Brandon outside to pee came in and he's back to resting. He pretty much is a lazy boy but I'm concerned. I am going to call the vet soon and just bring him in to make sure he has no fever and see what the Dr. says.
Thanks so much for everyone's concern. I'll let you know what the vet says.
Gotta run!! Thanks again!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just spoke to vet. Brandon has an appointment at 11am it's now alittle after 8am. I'll try and feed him. I'll boil some chicken and put some water in it.
Fingers crossed, off and running!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw your news about Brandon, hope all goes well today! Please trust yourself, you know Brandon better than anyone. If he seems "off" to you, it's something to pursue even _if_ the vet should (perhaps) dismiss your concerns. I would be certain to have the vet mark his file for a possible adverse vaccine reaction, also call the manufacturer of the flea/tick topical you applied (800# on the box) and report his behavior/symptoms to them. (Ask them if maybe you can bath him--if he's up to it--using diluted Dawn to get some of the stuff off him.) Got my fingers crossed for him, and you! Also, I would suggest you might put a call into Dr. Jean Dodds, she may be able to give you some guidance. (714) 891-2022 You have mentioned Brandon seeming a bit lethargic/low energy in the past, she would be a good person to discuss that with. (Perhaps thyroid testing is advisable?) Whatever is ailing him, I WANT YOUR BOY FEELING 100% well, pronto!:hug:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Will be hoping for an update after your vet appointment.

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! Sending positive prayers and energy your way. I hope Brandon feels better soon!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow and I are sending healing poodle vibes to Brandon. I know they'll help!! (We've been running on them for the past week!! And it HAS helped!)


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Just got back from the vet and he assures me Brandon is ok. 
His temp was normal, he's hydrated and he looks good. He did do blood work just to make sure everything is on target, and he seems confident.
I told the vet that Brandon loves to sleep a lot and I wasn't sure if that was normal. He said that could be his personality, and dogs do sleep a lot.
On the weekends Brandon could be out with me all day for hours and be fine. I guess if he's not doing anything he loves to sleep. Now we wait for his blood results. 
How many of your poodles like to sleep a lot?
Thanks again for all of everyone's support.
Hugs to all!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad your mind is more at ease now!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

When you brought him to the vet did he act perfectly fine? Like... "hey, doc, what's up?" 

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope the blood work all comes back good. I know how nerve wracking it is to have things happen when you feel like there is nothing to do and no one available to help. I am sure you will sleep better tonight.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> Thanks everyone. Just got back from the vet and he assures me Brandon is ok.
> His temp was normal, he's hydrated and he looks good. He did do blood work just to make sure everything is on target, and he seems confident.
> I told the vet that Brandon loves to sleep a lot and I wasn't sure if that was normal. He said that could be his personality, and dogs do sleep a lot.
> On the weekends Brandon could be out with me all day for hours and be fine. I guess if he's not doing anything he loves to sleep. Now we wait for his blood results.
> ...


Glad to hear Brandon is ok. Gucci and Miu Miu r both lazy bums at home. They just nap all day long if nothing's going on. Gucci will want some fetch time twice a day but Miu Miu doesn't. She just sleeps and sleeps. But if we go out hiking they can go on for hours and hours without looking a bit tired. She loves to go on walks for 1-2 hours but Gucci hates it. He hides whenever I ask him if he wants to go for a walk. So mine sleeps a lot when there's nothing to do. But if any thing is going on then they r up and about and ready.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls love to go and do just about anything I am up for, but if we are home and there is nothing going on... they sleep. I often say that they are very cat like.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy that Brandon is OK! As far as sleeping a lot... Molly does too.....until I say "Ya wanna go outside?'' which wakes up the GO-GO girl in her and she'd go for miles if I were up to it LOL! Basically a lazy princess who only wants to play when 'she feels like it' and has a great 'OFF' switch, which I am thankful for!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess I'm thankful also for that off switch, because Brandon sleeps until I wake up in the morning lol.
Thanks Molly for taking the time to to let me know you like to sleep also.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Great to hear he got the A-OK from the vet!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, Willow has a great "off" switch, as well. I put her in her crate about 9pm each night. If I don't, at about 9pm, she goes and paws at the crate door.  She'll let me sleep in until about 7:30am on the weekend. During the week, we're up WAY before that. She does sleep a lot during the day... she's a lot like Molly.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hi Susan, sorry I have been away but just wanted to say how pleased I am that Brandon is better. It must have been terribly worrying for you and I'm glad he's had the all clear from the vet.
xxx


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm glad the vet assured you Mr. Wonderful aka Brandon is ok!

I don't know if I answered this already but, my 2 will sleep a lot too but only if they enough exercise they are somewhat on the medium-high energy level type  but if they run run run they sleep afterwards for like 3 hours and then sometimes play wrestle for a bit, sleep some more , cuddles on the couch or recliner with me... More naps  so and and so forth


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy to hear that your boy is ok!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So happy to hear that Brandon is doing well! Whew!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am just wondering what everyone uses for flea preventive?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We use a topical which we get from the vet now. We had a really bad experience with one I purchased OTC. Maggie was extremely agitated and would not lie down for more than a minute or two for two days and nights, she'd just walk in circles and looked miserable. We were out of town, so I called the vet and explained what was going on. He said to give her alprazolam (tranquilizer) which did help.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry that I am so late to this! I am so relieved that Brandon is feeling better! Please give him a hug from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Pandj, how are things with you?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

We are much better ! Jolie's eye is producing some tears and her blink reflex is back. Our little man Ace is settling in beautifully. The rest of Sept and three weeks in October are really busy. I feel like I have not sat down since June 1. LOL I want to write s thread about Jolie's eye and introduce Ace. Hopefully next month...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

